# SINGING



## ArcticKitsune (Jun 2, 2011)

This is going to be a place (i hope) to talk about singing. 

Start out by posting

Your range (if you know it) and voice type.

Chat away singers !

:3


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 2, 2011)

I think Tenor, but I can sing a little higher and lower. I tend to sing well what I do sing, but my voice keeps messing up when I try to go out of my range to copy other singers.


----------



## ArcticKitsune (Jun 2, 2011)

lol I'm a BaraTenor which means deeper voice but with range of a tenor and even a little bit higher. Whats funny is ive been told right after i listen to something i can sing it pretty well and even mimic notes.


----------



## ~Maelstrom~ (Jun 2, 2011)

Bari. I only sing when I'm drunk; I'm pretty sure it's not pleasant.


----------



## ArcticKitsune (Jun 2, 2011)

Thats nice... :3


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm a bass, bottoming out at a low C.  I can sing up through tenor ranges with some effort (not sure what the highest I can reach with my chest voice these days is since I don't generally look at sheet music anymore) and I've got a pretty good falsetto range as well.  I don't really have a head/chest gap (I can't recall what the technical term for that is anymore) anymore from having practiced so much.


----------



## Icky (Jun 2, 2011)

I really like singing.

Unfortunately, I don't know how to. I'm bad at it.


Ravens \:3/


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm not bad at singing!

*squeals in a voice that you are certain would be bad to sing with*


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 2, 2011)

Icky said:


> I really like singing.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't know how to. I'm bad at it.
> 
> ...


 
We should start a band, I'll be the singer and you can be the drummer.  And we can have pick of the hundred-odd fucking faggots on this site that play the guitar.


----------



## Icky (Jun 2, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> We should start a band, I'll be the singer and you can be the drummer.  And we can have pick of the hundred-odd fucking faggots on this site that play the guitar.


 
They need to be burds though.

oh god how cool would that be


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 2, 2011)

Icky said:


> They need to be burds though.
> 
> oh god how cool would that be


 
ALL BURD BAND FUCK YEAH 8>


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 2, 2011)

*puts on serious face*

Do it.


----------



## Icky (Jun 2, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> ALL BURD BAND FUCK YEAH 8>


 
We need a guitarist and a bassist

We can do this

Best Idea Ever :>


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 2, 2011)

Icky said:


> Best Idea Ever :>


 
Wrong! Bacon flavored toothpaste is the best idea ever.


----------



## keretceres (Jun 3, 2011)

I am an Operatically trained Countertenor with 4.5 octave of usable vocal range. 
I prefer singing Mezzo-Soprano range. ^____^


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 3, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Wrong! Dick flavored toothpaste is the best idea ever.


 
We know this is what you were really thinking.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 3, 2011)

On the topic of singing: just for the fun of it, I recorded a cover of myself singing "Hey Soul Sister" by Train. Any thoughts?


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 3, 2011)

Mezzo-soprano along the mid-range (sometimes dipping to alto) when I sing. I can sing tenor for more masculine songs but it sounds pretty funky. 

It's been so long since I took formal singing classes I don't even know what my range is anymore.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 3, 2011)

i have no idea of my voice range. propably something least awesome.
I'm such a singer. i sing every day:V


----------



## Namba (Jun 3, 2011)

Baritone, maybe second-tinner. just 2.5 octive range


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Jun 3, 2011)

I sing high and I sing low, lousily most likely. Luckily, I only sing when I'm alone and driving. I might (very) quietly sing at work when I hear a favorite song. I've only recorded my singing twice, and one of the samples I have was modified in FL Studio to sound robotic.


----------



## NobleThorne (Jun 4, 2011)

I went to Italy with a choir, one of the best experiences in my life, companions could have been better.
I miss singing for choir.
I prefer base, and have had problems being loud. i can sing tener, but don't like singing in falsceto


----------



## Valdin (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm baritone. That's about all I know. I sound like a fusion between Mike Shinoda from Linkin Park and the dude who sings in Bring Me to Life by Evanescence, if that matters.


----------

